
Artists, Developers, Entrepreneurs - albertsendachi
http://sendachi.com/join-us
======
albertsendachi
Sendachi is looking for artists who started out as scientists The talent we
seek is a polyglot in the truest sense of the word: having had real world
experience in building and deploying across an array of relevant technologies
(Cloud, virtualization/containerization, big data, automation, etc) as well as
solving the hard problems deeply rooted in the connection between business,
technology and customers. Are you ready to chart new ground in creating
exponential value for your clients and your teams?

